# Mechanics Institute



## krela (Dec 18, 2005)

Contrary to popular belief the Mechanics institute was neither a place of training nor a society for mechanics. It was in fact the hub of the community for 100 years, from 1855 to 1960, providing services such as a public library, social welfare support, a cottage hospital (all long before any national government provision) and a marketplaces. It also had an auditorium which was used for a variety of purposes.

The mechanics institute was not a club for the select few, but a centre for the entire community, making it one of the first and best examples of social provision in Victorian england. It is also an excellent example of victorian gothic architecture, although the later additions spoil it somewhat.

Since closure the institute has been allowed to rot, but thankfully in 1999 it was given grade II listed status.

New Mechanics Preservation Society
Sub-Urban Page
Nobodythere Page


----------



## miss_adventure (Jan 6, 2007)

This place is pretty decayed and quite dangerous in places, collapsed ceilings and floors. It's amazing though!

Amoung it's previous uses it was a cottage hospital, library, Railway Museum and theatre.

The theatre is still there today, well most of the seats have gone but the stage and even safety curtain are pretty much intact. Even the little box office is there. The stage however, is rotten and very dangerous.

Please view the links for pics, not all of them although I did get alot, I just put the most interesting. Sorry iof there seems like loads, it's just it was such a large and diverse place!


http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03730ok1.jpg

http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03727ic0.jpg

http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03483qv7.jpg

http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03507tw7.jpg

http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03626if7.jpg

http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03643jl1.jpg

http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03598xe1.jpg

http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03621ci0.jpg

http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03595la3.jpg

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03571ac9.jpg

http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03554gh6.jpg

http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03477lm3.jpg

http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03471tu0.jpg

http://img424.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03714xf1.jpg


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool, Mechanics Institute is a great building, discounting the hideous fly tower. Really nice inside and out, nice to see some recent pics from there, but kinda crappy that they still haven't done anything with the place. I visited in September 2005 with Sam of www.nobodythere.co.uk, see from our page here: http://www.sub-urban.com/mechs.htm that little has changed over the last 16 months.

Cheers,

JD


----------



## miss_adventure (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, it's a great place 

I believe it's grade II listed and is currently derelict as the owner can't do anything without because the Council won't allow them to do anything with it except restore it to its former glory. There's no money in that so it just sits there.


----------



## miss_adventure (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey everyone

I last visited here in September 2006, and have posted some pics from that trip.

I went back here as had heard rumours of work starting. I was shocked at the amount of decay that has occurred just since my last visit. I also found a part of the building I hadn't gone to before, looked a like an apartment. I also found a cellar, complete with flooded boiler room! It's hard to tell from the pics but it was several feet deep in water.

There's been some work carried out since the last visit so it seems as though they are doing something with it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/miss_adventure/sets/72157594487300108/


----------



## groundunder (Apr 21, 2008)

as far as i can remember,they did start doing work to it but stopped last year sometime,could've been the year before.but,if you walk round the building,one of the worker's ladders is still on one part of the roof and i think,but not certain,the caravan is still there.


----------



## groundunder (Apr 21, 2008)

and another thing,i found out that the previous owners used to paintballing in this building!!!


----------



## chelle (Apr 21, 2008)

groundunder said:


> as far as i can remember,they did start doing work to it but stopped last year sometime,could've been the year before.but,if you walk round the building,one of the worker's ladders is still on one part of the roof and i think,but not certain,the caravan is still there.



The work that was started a coupla years back was halted by the council cos the owner instructed the contractor to do..lets just say..certain things not allowed under the listing policy,so the contractor walked,and the council stopped any further works.The standoff continues.....
regards
Stu


----------

